# Ayuso a Génova: “Sois una puta mafia, sé que investigáis a mi hermano"



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (17 Feb 2022)

*“Sois una puta mafia. Sé que estáis investigando a mi hermano”*. La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid soltaba la bomba a finales de diciembre a “una persona del entorno de Teo” (García Egea, secretario general del PP) y desde Génova al Ayuntamiento de Madrid se puso en marcha toda una operación para intentar *frenar el escándalo*.

La filtración, este miércoles, del supuesto espionaje a *Tomás Díaz Ayuso* ha *roto todos los puentes* que pudieran quedar en pie entre Sol y Génova. Ayuso ha acusado directamente a *Pablo Casado* y a su dirección nacional de orquestar un *“ataque cruel, injusto e insensato”*. Y Génova, que primero alimentaba el fuego asegurando que la comisión del hermano de la presidenta *“es de 280.000 euros y existe”*, acabó anunciando un expediente informativo a Ayuso en pleno Telediario. Casado y Ayuso han roto de manera definitiva. Y no hay marcha atrás.

En septiembre comenzó a circular como un rumor el supuesto *dosier sobre las comisiones *que el hermano de la presidenta madrileña, Tomás Díaz Ayuso, habría cobrado de un contrato de urgencia por 1,5 millones para comprar mascarillas para el *pabellón 10 de Ifema* durante la primera ola de la pandemia. Casado convocó a Ayuso lo para confirmarle que “el dosier existía” y que *“se lo había filtrado Moncloa”*.


*Ayuso habló con su hermano*

La presidenta regional habló con su hermano, que *le garantizó que no había nada ilegal* y así se lo transmitió a Génova. Desde la dirección nacional se le aseguró que Casado quería “despejar cualquier sombra de corrupción” que pudiera afectar al PP. Y que si no había nada ilegal, “nada habría de temer”. El *20 de octubre*, García Egea comunica a Ayuso que *inicia el procedimiento de averiguación y “buenas prácticas”*. Y le reclama “más información. Hasta hoy. Nunca tuvimos noticias. Solo una campaña masiva de* infundios y calumnias”*, según la versión del secretario general del PP.


En noviembre, la guerra entre Sol y Génova por el liderato del PP de Madrid se había recrudecido. Y a los medios llegó la noticia de que se estaba buscando* “la crema en el bolso”* (en alusión a lo que le acabó costando la carrera a *Cristina Cifuentes)* que pusiera fin a las aspiraciones de la presidenta de la Comunidad, o al alcalde Almeida, su competidor y favorito de Génova. Porque desde Sol también se buscaban “cadáveres”. Y _Vozpópuli_ lo publicó el 7 de noviembre: “*El PP se suicida: busca trapos sucios de Ayuso, Almeida, MAR...”.*


En ese mes se produjeron varias reuniones de los equipos de 'fontaneros' de Génova y de Sol en los que la orden era encontrar “trapos sucios” del rival. También “de *MAR, que era la pieza que se creía más fácil”,* confirmaron en su día a este medio. La voz cantante en el entorno de Génova, según aseguran fuentes conocedoras de esas reuniones, la llevaba el director general de la Alcaldía, *Ángel Carromero*, mano derecha del alcalde y hombre de la total confianza de Pablo Casado y Teo García Egea.


Carromero –con quien Vozpópuli ha intentado ponerse en contacto este jueves- fue una de las tres personas, junto al exsenador y ya hoy fuera de la política *David Erguido*, que siguieron hombro con hombro con Pablo Casado hace casi cuatro años el *recuento definitivo la noche de las primarias que convirtieron al palentino en presidente del PP.*

*Carromero, "siempre en la sombra"*

Carromero fue su secretario general en las *Nuevas Generaciones de Madrid,* donde también estaba Isabel Díaz Ayuso. Podía haber pedido ir en las elecciones en cualquier lista en puestos de salida, “pero Ángel *siempre ha preferido trabajar en la sombra*”, aseguran fuentes del ayuntamiento. En la sombra llevaba desde que *Alberto Ruiz Gallardón* le fichara como *asesor municipal con solo 23 años* en diciembre de 2008. Precisamente sería *Gallardón*, según ha confirmado fuentes del PP a este diario, quien a*visaría a Almeida del supuesto encargo de espiar a Ayuso*.


Tras su ‘episodio’ de Cuba –la muerte del opositor *Osvaldo Payá* cuando Carromero conducía, lo que ocasionó su encarcelamiento y un incidente diplomático- pasó a Cibeles al Grupo Municipal. Allí trabajó para *Ana Botella*, *Esperanza Aguirre* -que acabaría tildándole de "chiquilicuatre de Génova"- y, finalmente, para Almeida como su mano derecha.


A Carromero le señalan como el impulsor, como *director general de Coordinación de la Alcaldía*, de los contactos dentro del ayuntamiento con la agencia de detectives para buscar pruebas de la supuesta comisión que habría cobrado el hermano de Ayuso. * ¿Por orden de quién actuó Carromero?* Todas las fuentes consultadas señalan “a *Teo. Génova quería tener la prueba definitiva de lo que se insinuaba en el dosier de Moncloa*”.


Según fuentes de seguridad, se contactó con la agencia de detectives *Grupo Mira*, la misma que llevó a cabo el espionaje en Cartagena de Indias al expresidente de la Comunidad, Ignacio González, en la *operación Lezo:* las famosas imágenes de las bolsas de basura supuestamente llenas de billetes con comisiones de operaciones ilegales del *Canal de Isabel II.* El propio presidente de la agencia ha confirmado a 7NNTV desde Bogotá que *contactaron con él personas vinculadas a una empresa "donde gobierna el PP"*, pero que no se plasmó ningún encargo porque era "ilegal por los datos que solicitaban".

*Catalá avisó a la Comunidad*

Las dudas en la forma de pago del encargo así como la ilegalidad del mismo –se quería tener *acceso a la cuenta bancaria de Tomás Díaz Ayuso*- habrían frustrado el encargo. Pero alguien del entorno de la agencia informó de las pretensiones del ayuntamiento al exministro *Rafael Catalá,* que avisó a la Comunidad de Madrid. Era finales de diciembre y Ayuso interpeló a una persona cercana a la cúpula nacional para que mandar el mensaje a Casado: *“Sois una puta mafia, sé que estáis investigando a mi hermano”.*

Las alarmas saltaron. Almeida, a caballo entre la dirección nacional como portavoz y el Ayuntamiento, ordena a uno de sus hombres, el concejal* Borja Carabante*, una investigación interna durante varias semanas de enero que se centra en la *Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y Suelo (EMVS)* y en la *EMT*.

Se escudriñan las cuentas por si hay rastro de algún supuesto contrato con la agencia de detectives –uno de los trabajadores municipales consultados asegura que “era absurdo. Tenemos que hacer *memoria justificativa del más mínimo gasto.* No hay nada”-. El empleado que supuestamente tuvo la reunión con los detectives *niega al concejal-investigador la cita* y el encargo. Almeida zanja: no “hubo reunión, ni encargo ni, por supuesto, pago alguno con dinero público”. Sin embargo, no pone la mano en el fuego por Carromero: “Si se comprobara posteriormente, sería fulminantemente cesado”. Las nuevas revelaciones y la propia confesión del dueño de la agencia dejan vendido a Carromero, que dimite.

Fuentes cercanas a las empresas investigadas aseguran que “Carromero *solo hacía los recados*”. ¿Para quién?* “Para Teo”*. Su jefe, Almeida, sale completamente contaminado por acción u omisión del _“Carromerogate”_. Son dos víctimas menores tras la comparecencia de Ayuso y su ‘Yo acuso’ frontal contra Pablo Casado y la respuesta de Teo García Egea *en pleno telediario*.* “Ahora, solo puede quedar uno”, se lamentan resignados en el PP.
*


Ayuso a Génova: “Sois una puta mafia, sé que investigáis a mi hermano"


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Feb 2022)

Es que trapos sucios los hay, los ha habido y los habra solo es cuestion de tiempo.
Aqui pringan todos o no pringa ninguno, unos porque lo sabian , otra por callarselo y otros por querer saber la verdad y encontrarla en fin y total entre todos lo mataron y el solito se les murio y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Es que trapos sucios los hay, los ha habido y los habra solo es cuestion de tiempo.
> Aqui pringan todos o no pringa ninguno, unos porque lo sabian , otra por callarselo y otros por querer saber la verdad y encontrarla en fin y total entre todos lo mataron y el solito se les murio y poco mas.
> Anda que?



Y la Psoe se muere de risa con estos ineptos peperos. Nosotros sí que sabemos manejar el dinero ajeno se les oye decir...


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

Bueno yo creo que está meridianamente claro el complot Casado/Moncloa contra Ayuso.

Hacienda chiva a Moncloa que hay un contrato, legal, relacionado con el hermano de la presidenta. Moncloa se lo chiva a Casado. Casado como el contrato es legal no hace nada.

Con el tiempo y el éxito de la presidenta, Casado se siente amenazado y decide utilizar este contrato de forma torticera contra ella. No hay más, Casado es un sinvergüenza que se ha cargado el PP.

Todavía no ha salido ha decir ni mú el muy impresentable. Que salga ya, no? A dar explicaciones.

Al unísono Sanchez, con esta operacion se cargaría a su principal rival, Isabel diaz Ayuso. Y es que, parece ser que a Sanchez y Casado les convenia muy mucho quitar de enmedio a Ayuso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Feb 2022)

Si estan investigando al hermano, de paso que investiguen tambien aquel chanchulleo del padre, que nunca quedo del todo aclarado.


----------



## veraburbu (17 Feb 2022)

Joder, a 6 euros la mascarilla y el hermano más de 1 por comisión. 
Puta vida, con la de años y años que tenemos que remar algunos para ganar esa pasta.


----------



## maggneto (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Feb 2022)

Ahora o nunca me es cuando me pido un pp otra ganga como esta estara a ni nuestros mejores sueños y menos en lo economico mas rebajado y en oferta, jamas de los jamases y eso siempre que rusia le de por atacar madrid y asi catalunya pueda ser una republica libre o como minimo independiente.
Anda que?


----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Feb 2022)

y las que encargó Illa a su amigo ese que tenia una fabrica de juguetes sexuales y lenceria sadomaso? como quedó eso?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno yo creo que está meridianamente claro el complot Casado/Moncloa contra Ayuso.
> 
> Hacienda chiva a Moncloa que hay un contrato, legal, relacionado con el hermano de la presidenta. Moncloa se lo chiva a Casado. Casado como el contrato es legal no hace nada.
> 
> ...



Mas bien hacienda detecta en las cuentas del hermano de ayuso un ingreso inadecuado o mas bien sospèchoso ya que como hermano de un pòlitico en las haciendas de españa suele saltar una alarma y siendo de poca cantidad a hacienda no le sale a cuento o no le vale la pena investigar o que muy posiblemente no sea del todo adecuado el delatarlo por parte de hacienda y lo pasan a los delatores profesionales que son mas menos que periodistas de corte mafioso un inda u otros que los hay a montones y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## kelden (17 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno yo creo que está meridianamente claro el complot Casado/Moncloa contra Ayuso.
> 
> Hacienda chiva a Moncloa que hay un contrato, legal, relacionado con el hermano de la presidenta. Moncloa se lo chiva a Casado. Casado como el contrato es legal no hace nada.
> 
> ...



Legal?

Tres amigos de la infancia ..... crecen ..... pasan los años ...... Uno tiene una empresilla de suministros ganaderos, otra es presidenta de la comunidad de madrid y el tercero es hermano de esta. Al vendedor de aperos para las mulas le cae del cielo a dedo un contrato de la comunidad de madrid para suministrar mascarillas a 6 € la unidad a un hospital público madrileño. Al tiempo, el hermano de la presidenta cobra su comisión del vendedor de aperos para las mulas reconvertido en suministrador de material sanitario. La propia presidenta lo reconoce.

No se ... pero blanco y en botella el 99 % de las veces es leche.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

Hay que ser merluzo para utilizar un informe que te proporciona un gobierno que hasta se inventa comités de expertos imaginarios.


----------



## workforfood (17 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Legal?
> 
> Tres amigos de la infancia ..... crecen ..... pasan los años ...... Uno tiene una empresilla de suministros ganaderos, otra es presidenta de la comunidad de madrid y el tercero es hermano de esta. Al vendedor de aperos para las mulas le cae del cielo a dedo un contrato de la comunidad de madrid para suministrar mascarillas a 6 € la unidad a un hospital público madrileño. Al tiempo, el hermano de la presidenta cobra su comisión del vendedor de aperos para las mulas reconvertido en suministrador de material sanitario. La propia presidenta lo reconoce.
> 
> No se ... pero blanco y en botella el 99 % de las veces es leche.



Es lo que dices más o menos. Pero pensaba que este foro era de Vox, pero es de Ayuso. Aquí más o menos dicen que todos roban y si roba Ayuso da igual.

Si la gente de este foro es de Vox, porque tanta alarma. Sería al revés que el PP baja y Vox sube. O esto estaba lleno de PPeros?


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

Dice Garcia Egea que nunca ha elaborado ningún dossier sobre Ayuso y hace dos días convocó una comida con más de 20 periodistas que dedicó a hablar de ese dossier y calumniar a la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid.
Acusar sin pruebas, como ha quedado demostrado.


----------



## kelden (17 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dice Garcia Egea que nunca ha elaborado ningún dossier sobre Ayuso y hace dos días convocó una comida con más de 20 periodistas que dedicó a hablar de ese dossier y calumniar a la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid.
> Acusar sin pruebas, como ha quedado demostrado.



A ver .... que la propia Ayuso lo ha reconocido: la adjudicación existe, la comisión existe. Ahora solo hay que ver si se hizo legalmente o hubo trapicheo. De todas formas que el hermano de la presidenta ande por los hospitales presionando para que le compren a fulano o a mengano, que él lo "afina", y llevándose comisiones queda feo, no? Ya no entro en si es legal o no. Simplemente bonito no es.


----------



## workforfood (17 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... que la propia Ayuso lo ha reconocido: la adjudicación existe, la comisión existe. Ahora solo hay que ver si se hizo legalmente o hubo trapicheo. De todas formas que el hermano de la presidenta ande por los hospitales presionando para que le compren a fulano o a mengano, que él lo "afina", y llevándose comisiones queda feo, no? Ya no entro en si es legal o no. Simplemente bonito no es.



No os enteráis, es una adjudicación pública no puede haber comisión. Si existe comisión ya es ilegal.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

La contundencia de Ayuso en defensa propia no se ha visto en la política española. Génova ha perdido. Abrumadoramente.

La cuestión es cuánto tiempo necesita para palparse el cuerpo y reconocer que se ha volatilizado.


----------



## kelden (17 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No os enteráis, es una adjudicación pública no puede haber comisión. Si existe comisión ya es ilegal.



Ahh .... yo no sabía eso .... Pues entonces si que la han pillao .... Que se de por jodida ...   Muchas luces no tiene esta tipa, no? Ella misma ha reconocido la adjudicación y el cobro de la comisión.


----------



## workforfood (17 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahh .... yo no sabía eso .... Pues entonces si que la han pillao .... Que se de por jodida ...   Muchas luces no tiene esta tipa, no? Ella misma ha reconocido la adjudicación y el cobro de la comisión.



Pero no ves que este foro no se entera de una mierda, se piensan que es un contrato comisionista entre empresas privadas. Y es una adjudicación pública que se hizo sin concurso nada más. Si su hermano interviene ya hay trato de favor.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

La maquinaria mafioso del PP para destruir políticamente a Ayuso ha entrado en funcionamiento. No le perdonan que apueste por un acuerdo del PP con Vox. 

El tándem Egea-Casado es todavía más trágico para el PP que el tándem Rajoy-Montoro. 

El PP superándose día a día en infamia.


----------



## kelden (17 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero no ves que este foro no se entera de una mierda, se piensan que es un contrato comisionista entre empresas privadas. Y es una adjudicación pública que se hizo sin concurso nada más. Si su hermano interviene ya hay trato de favor.



Pues ya pueden hacer todo el ruido que quieran con el "espionaje" que está bien jodida.


----------



## workforfood (17 Feb 2022)

Pensaba que el foro era de Vox que están callados el partido, y resulta que esta tía del PP le han pillado y están que se rasgan las vestiduras. El PSOE sopló el dato del hermanito al PP, el PP ha pedido explicaciones y la tía no les ha dado ninguna.


----------



## kelden (17 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La maquinaria mafioso del PP para destruir políticamente a Ayuso ha entrado en funcionamiento. No le perdonan que apueste por un acuerdo del PP con Vox.
> 
> El tándem Egea-Casado es todavía más trágico para el PP que el tándem Rajoy-Montoro.
> 
> El PP superándose día a día en infamia.


----------



## elpelos (17 Feb 2022)

Pues veremos como reaccionan los maricomplejines que por un lado ven que con las izquierdas en este país el barco se hunde y que el pp lleva la corrupcion en sus genes, pero que no pueden votar a vox porque se creen el circo mediatico de las izquierdas. Ayuso era su figura y lo comento por un familiar cercano que la puso en un pedestal. Mal huele ese contrato publico a su hermano, mal huele lo podrido que esta el pp y da hasta miedo lo alejado de un minimo democratico, corrupto hasta la medula del partido del sanchiflas, menudos politicos. Y ahora donde iran esos maricomplejines?

Y los voxeros estamos viendo este circo comiendo palomitas.


----------



## John Smmith (17 Feb 2022)

España es el imperio de los mediocres. Es una batalla abierta por la mediocridad.

Sorprenderse por un contrato trapichero en plena pandemia, con lo que hemos llegado a ver, solo demuestra que los suyos van por ella. Eso no quita que toda la mierda politica huele igual.


----------



## Teofrasto (18 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... que la propia Ayuso lo ha reconocido: la adjudicación existe, la comisión existe. Ahora solo hay que ver si se hizo legalmente o hubo trapicheo. De todas formas que el hermano de la presidenta ande por los hospitales presionando para que le compren a fulano o a mengano, que él lo "afina", y llevándose comisiones queda feo, no? Ya no entro en si es legal o no. Simplemente bonito no es.



Pero si el hermano lleva 30 años como comercial de material sanitario. Antes que ayuso tuviese algo en política. Que debe hacer ,cambiar de profesión?


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Pedro Sánchez le embolsa a su padre 700.000€ en subvenciones y el marido de Calviño asigna a dedo los fondos de la UE a cambio de suculentas comisiones. 

Analicemos la noticia: el hermano de Ayuso.....


----------



## lascanteras723 (18 Feb 2022)

Pedro Sanchez para rato con esta derecha.


----------



## Antisocialista (18 Feb 2022)

Vacaburra gorda progre viva Vox


----------



## DarkNight (18 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> *“Sois una puta mafia. Sé que estáis investigando a mi hermano”*. La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid soltaba la bomba a finales de diciembre a “una persona del entorno de Teo” (García Egea, secretario general del PP) y desde Génova al Ayuntamiento de Madrid se puso en marcha toda una operación para intentar *frenar el escándalo*.
> 
> La filtración, este miércoles, del supuesto espionaje a *Tomás Díaz Ayuso* ha *roto todos los puentes* que pudieran quedar en pie entre Sol y Génova. Ayuso ha acusado directamente a *Pablo Casado* y a su dirección nacional de orquestar un *“ataque cruel, injusto e insensato”*. Y Génova, que primero alimentaba el fuego asegurando que la comisión del hermano de la presidenta *“es de 280.000 euros y existe”*, acabó anunciando un expediente informativo a Ayuso en pleno Telediario. Casado y Ayuso han roto de manera definitiva. Y no hay marcha atrás.
> 
> ...



Resumen: Fracasado llama a Sanchez y le dice: "Oye, dile al CNI y Marlaska que busque mierda en la familia de Ayuso"

Sánchez:"Por?"

Casado "Es que esa Puta es una amenaza para mi. Me esta haciendo la competencia. Quiere mi puesto".

Sánchez "Que me das a cambio?"

Fracasado "En las proximas elecciones no nos turnamos. Sigue de Presidente. Y no pactare con Vox. Sere tu Perro. Pero dame algo sobre esa Puta y después la despido"


----------



## Play_91 (18 Feb 2022)

Esta debe ser nueva o ingenua. Anda que no saber que los partidos políticos son mafias que trabajan para mafias mayores como las élites global banquero financistas.

Ahora se entera, no me jodas.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pensaba que el foro era de Vox que están callados el partido, y resulta que esta tía del PP le han pillado y están que se rasgan las vestiduras. El PSOE sopló el dato del hermanito al PP, el PP ha pedido explicaciones y la tía no les ha dado ninguna.



Te lo estás diciendo en todos tus mensajes. Esto va de cargarse al PP. Ya ha hecho su trabajo. Y ayuso comenzaba a ser muy peligrosa para el psicópata. No me extrañaría verla en Vox.


----------



## vanderwilde (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

Casado también espió al exmarido y al exnovio de Ayuso. ¿Se puede ser más HdlGP?



txusky_g dijo:


> Los enviados del PP también investigaron al exmarido y un exnovio de Ayuso
> 
> 
> Realizaron indagaciones para tratar de averiguar si la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid benefició con adjudicaciones de su propio Gobierno a alguna de sus antiguas parejas
> ...


----------



## kelden (18 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Pero si el hermano lleva 30 años como comercial de material sanitario. Antes que ayuso tuviese algo en política. Que debe hacer ,cambiar de profesión?



No. Simplemente no cobrar comisiones de contratos públicos que otorga el gobierno de su hermana.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Scarjetas (18 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... que la propia Ayuso lo ha reconocido: la adjudicación existe, la comisión existe. Ahora solo hay que ver si se hizo legalmente o hubo trapicheo. De todas formas que el hermano de la presidenta ande por los hospitales presionando para que le compren a fulano o a mengano, que él lo "afina", y llevándose comisiones queda feo, no? Ya no entro en si es legal o no. Simplemente bonito no es.



venía a decir lo mismo, en mi empresa, no paran de darnos cursos de compilance, normalmente, ni leo los cursos, hago directamente los test y saco las máximas puntuaciones, es todo de sentido común; Y esto es claramente un conflicto de intereses, que no es ilegal, pero como bien dices, bonito no es y daña la imagen de la empresa


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Feb 2022)

Si se confirma que tambien investigo a su ex pareja, ya es de traca, quedaría claro que iba a por ella, sin mas. Si quiere investigar a ex, que investigue a al ex de Mónica Oltra.

Buen resumen:


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Okjito (18 Feb 2022)

No me cabe la menor duda de que lo del hermano de Ayuso es cierto...y debería dimitir por mucho que me guste esa mujer. Ahora bien, donde quedó el escándalo de las mascarillade de Illa y los encargos de Abalos? Porque estas cosas solo hacen daño al PP?


----------



## Funciovago (18 Feb 2022)

A ver si la policía que se ha dedicado a multar a gente por ir sin mascarilla detiene a todos los chorizos del PP, mejor esperamos sentados.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Feb 2022)

La misma PIZPI ha reconocido que su hermano cobró una jugosa comisión









Ayuso admite la comisión a su hermano pero defiende que es legal


La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid dice ignorar la cantidad de esa comisión pero abre la puerta a que pueda haber más contratos




www.eldiario.es




.









Casado: "¿Cuando morían 700 personas al día puedes contratar con tu hermana y recibir 286.000 euros?"


Casado dice que pidió explicaciones a Ayuso para dilucidar si hubo tráfico de influencias y ante la sospecha de que el amigo de la familia hubiese actuado de "testaferro"




www.eldiario.es





Y con independencia de que no haya tráfico de influencias (cosa dificil de demostrar por otra parte) no es estético ni bonito que el hermano de la presidenta se lucre como intermediario en adjudicaciones de la comunidad de Madrid.

Es como lo de urdangarín y el instituto NOOS. Creo que lo dijo FJL. Un miembro de la familia real puede tener una profesión, pero éticamente no puede ser contratista a dedo del dinero público ni ser comisionista. Y da igual que una ley no lo prohiba,

Con Ayuso lo mismo, la opinión del pueblo es que su familia se ha lucrado y si Isabel fuese lista no lo hubiese permitido. Es un familiar directo de la presidenta.

Ayuso está politicamente muerta.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

No se si me explico..


----------



## delhierro (18 Feb 2022)

No me tiznes dijo la pepera ladrona a Casado. 

En fin , quien se podria imaginar que el Presidente de la Comunidad de Madrid del pp estuviera pillando comisiones....

Ignacio González González - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

.

Veremos que carcel estrena esta.


----------



## Kabraloka (18 Feb 2022)

son una mafia, igual que las de pujol, al menos en chulería.

Debían aprender un poco de la mafia vasca, que tapa todo muy bien, y la mafia socialista no digamos, que despues de robar la de dios en andalucía (y cataluña qué, seguimos sin saber nada de lo que pasa en cornella...) no pasa nada y siguen recibiendo miles y miles de votos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

280.000 euros de comision que por lo visto trinco el hermanisimo, eso si, todo por lo legal. Como si le hubiera tocado la loteria vamos.


----------



## feldene flash (18 Feb 2022)

a ver si tiene que decirlo ayuso para que la gente lo tenga claro 

porque mira que no hay condenas ....


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Es muy sencillo, Casado tiene antecedentes cuando sacó un vídeo de Cifuentes de varios años atrás para quitársela del medio, su problema es que Ayuso es más inteligente y tiene mejor equipo que él mil veces.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es muy sencillo, Casado tiene antecedentes cuando sacó un vídeo de Cifuentes de varios años atrás para quitársela del medio, su problema es que Ayuso es más inteligente y tiene mejor equipo que él mil veces.



Yo creo que Ayuso se cree mas lista de lo que es, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> 280.000 euros de comision que por lo visto trinco el hermanisimo, eso si, todo por lo legal. Como si le hubiera tocado la loteria vamos.



Aqui no dice eso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui no dice eso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948995



O sea, que los 280.000 debio darselos el amigo empresario a cambio de ser el hermanisimo de la presidenta. Tanto monta, monta tanto.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Ayuso es la única persona política en España con altura europea. Y eso aquí no se acepta. Los mediocres, de cualquier partido, no pueden aceptar al superior. 

Por lo tanto hay que hundir a Ayuso, si o si.


----------



## Speculo (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> O sea, que los 280.000 debio darselos el amigo empresario a cambio de ser el hermanisimo de la presidenta. Tanto monta, monta tanto.



Tienes toda la razón. Pero como esto va de guerra interna y resulta que el "monta tanto" debe ser legal, los que acusan se han metido en un berenjenal.

De cara al ciudadano, todos ladrones, pero eso ya lo sabemos sin que venga nadie sacando papelitos.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Fracasado no se entera de nada ......después de decir que se había llevado una comisión de 286.000€ ,ahora resulta que son 55.000 y por trabajos prestados!!!!


----------



## El amigo (18 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .... que la propia Ayuso lo ha reconocido: la adjudicación existe, la comisión existe. Ahora solo hay que ver si se hizo legalmente o hubo trapicheo. De todas formas que el hermano de la presidenta ande por los hospitales presionando para que le compren a fulano o a mengano, que él lo "afina", y llevándose comisiones queda feo, no? Ya no entro en si es legal o no. Simplemente bonito no es.



Pues el contrato con la empresa está en el portal de transparencia. Aquí creo que han metido la pata Casado y Egea.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pues el contrato con la empresa está en el portal de transparencia. Aquí creo que han metido la pata Casado y Egea.



Vamos a ver. .....La comisión, siempre que sea de mutuo acuerdo entre las partes y siempre que no haya ningún tipo de mamoneo tipo cohecho o tráfico de influencias (y eso hay que demostrarlo), es perfectamente legítima. 

Hay vendedores comisionistas y eso no es nada raro: unos están a sueldo de la empresa y otros son freelance y se llevan una comisión por la venta.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pues el contrato con la empresa está en el portal de transparencia. Aquí creo que han metido la pata Casado y Egea.



Y no sólo eso, fundamentan sus sospechas en una información que sólo ha podido ser obtenida ilegalmente. Reconocen abiertamente haber custodiado esa información para usarla en beneficio propio y no haber puesto la correspondiente denuncia.

Todavía han tenido suerte que Tomàs Ayuso no los haya denunciado todavía por lo que parece un indicio de delito bastante claro.


----------



## kelden (18 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pues el contrato con la empresa está en el portal de transparencia. Aquí creo que han metido la pata Casado y Egea.




Y sabes .... colaboración público-privada ....


----------



## El amigo (18 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y sabes .... colaboración público-privada ....



Yo sé que se va a empezar a lanzar mierda contra Ayuso claramente. La 1 ya está haciéndolo en el programa de Javier Ruiz .


----------



## Triyuga (18 Feb 2022)

Y Abalos, que investiguen tambien a Abalos...


*Una empresa de mascarillas pasa de ingresar 0 euros a 53 millones gracias a Ábalos






*
*Soluciones de Gestión y Apoyo obtuvo en 2020 un beneficio neto de 3,9 millones, frente a las pérdidas de un millón registradas en 2019 y 2018.*
Libertad Digital
2021-07-20
Una empresa de mascarillas pasa de ingresar 0 euros a 53 millones gracias a Ábalos
[IMG alt="Soluciones de Gesti&#243;n y Apoyo obtuvo en 2020 un beneficio neto de 3,9 millones, frente a las p&#233;rdidas de un mill&#243;n registradas en 2019 y 2018.
"]https://s.libertaddigital.com/images/trans.png[/IMG]El ministro de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana, José Luis Ábalos. | Europa Press

*Soluciones de Gestión y Apoyo a Empresas SL*, una pequeña sociedad de Zaragoza, pasó de tener una cifra de ingresos *de 0 euros en 2019 a 53,13 millones en 2020*, en parte, según informa _Vozpópuli_, por obtener contratos públicos a dedo.
El Ministerio de Transportes que regía *José Luis Ábalos* la seleccionó, por ejemplo, para la compra de ocho millones de mascarillas por un total de 24,2 millones.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (19 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Esto es verdad?


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## SEPULTURAS AYUSO (19 Feb 2022)

Buenos chalets se tienen que estar construyendo en Sotillo de la Adrada.

Con tu dinero.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ayuso es la única persona política en España con altura europea. Y eso aquí no se acepta. Los mediocres, de cualquier partido, no pueden aceptar al superior.
> 
> Por lo tanto hay que hundir a Ayuso, si o si.



La mejor manera de acabar con la carrera politica de Ayuso, seria poniendola de candidata en las generales. Ayuso es la Susana Diaz del PP, saquela usted de Madrid, y el ridiculo podria ser historico.

Ayuso de candidata del PP en unas generales, seria lo mejor que le podria suceder a la izquierda de este pais.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (21 Feb 2022)

El único hermano de un presidente imputado es el de Ximo Puig


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que ser merluzo para utilizar un informe que te proporciona un gobierno que hasta se inventa comités de expertos imaginarios.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (21 Feb 2022)

Imaginaos que al hermano de Isabel Díaz Ayuso le da por poner una denuncia a Pablo Casado y Teodoro G. Egea por haber obtenido ilegalmente sus datos fiscales y los movimientos de sus cuentas…


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La mejor manera de acabar con la carrera politica de Ayuso, seria poniendola de candidata en las generales. Ayuso es la Susana Diaz del PP, saquela usted de Madrid, y el ridiculo podria ser historico.
> 
> Ayuso de candidata del PP en unas generales, seria lo mejor que le podria suceder a la izquierda de este pais.



Y a mi me da que por que por un casual a la ayuso le sonara la flauta no la hace una flautista profesional , eso se puede muy bien trasladar a lo pòlitico, nadie o por lo menos yo no lo niego que la ayuso tiene un potencial en saber sobreactuar en que segun circunstancias , pero con el tiempo y mucha paciencia se le nota mucho su carencia en el buen hacer de lo politico y poco mas.
Ni tiene carisma , ni capacidad en el trabajo duro de cada dia, mas al contrario se sabe vestir de forma que se mimetiza muy bien en el ambiente que se mueve pero en lo demas poco nada.
Anda que?


----------



## rejon (21 Feb 2022)

Pero el problema es el hermano de Ayuso…..


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Cómo creéis que acabará *Don Alcalde*? Yo creo que de momento se esconderá debajo de una piedra hasta que esto pase.


----------



## rejon (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## juster (22 Feb 2022)

VIVA AYUSO
VIVA VOX
VIVA FRANCO !!!!


----------



## rejon (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

​


----------

